
If you invest into ICOs without a private discount, you make other people rich - jirinovotny
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/77de08/psa_if_you_ever_invest_in_an_ico_without_a/
======
Jendokan
Thank you for sharing this, I was looking for a group doing investments like
this!

